# Festschrift for Richard Gaffin, Jr.



## greenbaggins (May 20, 2008)

The Festschrift for Richard Gaffin is now out! It looks to be a veritable feast of biblical-theological reflection. You can see the table of contents here.


----------



## larryjf (May 20, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Lane!


----------



## ADKing (May 20, 2008)

I ordered my copy today. Thanks


----------



## AV1611 (May 21, 2008)

What do you make of his _By Faith, Not by Sight: Paul and the Order of Salvation_?


----------



## ADKing (May 27, 2008)

I got my copy in the mail today and have just started flipping through it. It is quite large and I am looking forward to getting into it more.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 27, 2008)

Thanks Lane! Lane, Adam or anyone who may have this, can you tell me more about the chapter on Oliver Bowles? I'm interested to know if it contains the translation of _De Pastore Evangelico Tractatus_ that I referenced earlier in this thread:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/oliver-bowles-23778/


----------



## ADKing (May 27, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Thanks Lane! Lane, Adam or anyone who may have this, can you tell me more about the chapter on Oliver Bowles? I'm interested to know if it contains the translation of _De Pastore Evangelico Tractatus_ that I referenced earlier in this thread:
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/oliver-bowles-23778/



It contains a brief introduction (four paragraphs) and _selections_ from the translation:

Book I Chapter 5 "Certain Particular Duties, in Which he ought to be an example to the Flock

Book I Chapter 12 "On Expertise in the Scriptures and Other Things Required in a Pastor"

Book II Chapter 1 "On the Public Preaching of the Word".

The Introduction notes the entire piece has not yet been published in English.


----------



## greenbaggins (May 28, 2008)

AV1611 said:


> What do you make of his _By Faith, Not by Sight: Paul and the Order of Salvation_?



I like everything in it, except that I am not convinced yet of his interpretation of Romans 2:13. I lean more in the hypothetical direction of interpretation myself.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 28, 2008)

ADKing said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Lane! Lane, Adam or anyone who may have this, can you tell me more about the chapter on Oliver Bowles? I'm interested to know if it contains the translation of _De Pastore Evangelico Tractatus_ that I referenced earlier in this thread:
> ...



Thanks, Adam. I've got to check this out.


----------

